# Pech und Schwefel "Neuanfang"



## Roost47 (27. Dezember 2009)

*Ihr spielt gerne mit freundlichen, hilfsbereiten Leuten zusammen? Ihr habt Lust einen Neuanfang mit eben solchen Leuten zu wagen? Dann seid ihr bei uns richtig! 

Wir starten am 2. Januar 2010 ein &#8222;Neuanfang-Projekt&#8220; auf dem Server Blackhand (PVE), auf Seiten der Horde. Viele haben sich bereits zusammengefunden um gemeinsam wieder richtig Spaß am Spiel zu finden, denn sind wir ehrlich, all die schönen Epics bringen nichts wenn man keine netten Leute hat mit denen man den Erfolg teilen kann. 

Besucht uns, die zukünftige Gilde &#8222;Pech und Schwefel&#8220;, auf unserer Homepage http://pechundschwefel.clanwebsite.de/ und bewerbt euch. Wir freuen uns auf euch!*


----------



## J_0_T (27. Dezember 2009)

Bin mir net sicher ob eigenwerbung hier geduldet wird.

Haste dich mit einem der Mods oder Admins auseinandergesetzt?


----------



## CoHanni (27. Dezember 2009)

Viel Glück und Erfolg, ich mach bei sowas generell nicht mit, weils nach spätestens 1 Monat wieder aufgelöst ist bzw. alle wieder bei ihren alten Server zurück sind =D


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (27. Dezember 2009)

Viel glück, aber ich denke solcherlei werbung ist hier nicht gestattet


----------



## schmetti (27. Dezember 2009)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Bin mir net sicher ob eigenwerbung hier geduldet wird.
> 
> Haste dich mit einem der Mods oder Admins auseinandergesetzt?



O´b´s erlaubt ist ? mit MOD´s und Admin´s auseinandersetzen? omg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich glaube nicht das das irgendwie wen intressiert, ist ja nicht für irgendeine Partei oder so einen mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und zum TE ist eine schöne ide und ich Wpnsche dir/euch viel Glück.


----------



## Messerset (27. Dezember 2009)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Bin mir net sicher ob eigenwerbung hier geduldet wird.
> 
> Haste dich mit einem der Mods oder Admins auseinandergesetzt?



Bin mir net sicher, ob vorauseilender Gehorsam hier angebracht ist.

Haste dich mit deinem Gehirn oder deinem Verstand auseinandergesetzt?

Wozu soll denn ein Gildenforum wohl da sein?


----------



## merc91 (2. Januar 2010)

wünsche euch viel Erfolg und dass es nicht auseinanderbricht nach ein paar Wochen.


----------

